# My Unicorn: A Used Triplex for a fair price



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

I have been looking for a quality used triplex for a lil while now, with no luck. And I must say, its been quite frustrating.
1) for whatever reason, I’ve encountered more totally bogus and misleading ads for these than anything else I’ve ever searched for. Listed in one state, actually located in another. Listed as running well, needs 10k in parts. Unit needs work, shop wants full price cash up front to start work but cant state what needs work and what doesnt. Same unit listed on multiple sites for multiple prices. 
2) maybe it reflects the current market just like everything else, but holy hell do people want a pretty penny for these. 
3) being in a warm season climate, I assumed my area would have some for sale. Nope

Ok, rant over.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

As if finding a decent used greens mower for a decent price is hard enough, a decent triplex for a decent price requires a whole other level in patience. They are out there but very few and far between while lots of unsavory folks taking advantage of their rarity. I've found that Facebook Marketplace is the most productive platform but always call them to talk in person before committing.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> As if finding a decent used greens mower for a decent price is hard enough, a decent triplex for a decent price requires a whole other level in patience. They are out there but very few and far between while lots of unsavory folks taking advantage of their rarity. I've found that Facebook Marketplace is the most productive platform but always call them to talk in person before committing.


Thanks for at least assuring me that the rarity is real!

i’ve tried FBMP for one, and it turned out to be super sketchy. I’ll keep trying!


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

DFWdude said:


> I have been looking for a quality used triplex for a lil while now, with no luck. And I must say, its been quite frustrating.
> 1) for whatever reason, I’ve encountered more totally bogus and misleading ads for these than anything else I’ve ever searched for. Listed in one state, actually located in another. Listed as running well, needs 10k in parts. Unit needs work, shop wants full price cash up front to start work but cant state what needs work and what doesnt. Same unit listed on multiple sites for multiple prices.
> 2) maybe it reflects the current market just like everything else, but holy hell do people want a pretty penny for these.
> 3) being in a warm season climate, I assumed my area would have some for sale. Nope
> ...


So we renovated our greens this year and went from almost entirely flat surfaces, to surfaces that have a large % of the area with a slope of greater than 5%...this change has caused me to have to switch to flex head mowers - and I needed them asap, not this 11-18 month timeline that my Toro rep is telling me. Fortunately, we were able to lockdown a used triflex and 4 used walk behind flex mowers. it will have to do for now. 

I have colleagues that had entire lease packages go past their lease agreement date...but Toro had nothing to offer in return! It's insane. I waited 12 months for a rough unit. I placed an order for a new triflex + 2 new walks + a new pro core and I'm told "12+ months" (i'm at 13 months on the pro core we purchased last year)...capex budgeting has turned into "order it now, approve it later"- we're ordering $250k+ in new equipment months before the budget has been approved...


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

DFWdude said:


> Thanks for at least assuring me that the rarity is real!
> 
> i’ve tried FBMP for one, and it turned out to be super sketchy. I’ll keep trying!


I'm actually not that good at it but a TLF friend is a genius at finding great mower/equipment deals. He's told me of stories about calling sellers who can't even hold a conversation about the mowers. That's a bit of a red flag. He's the one who found my triplex outside of Nashville. I immediately called the guy and he had a pretty plausible story so we hooked up the trailer and did a fun road trip. The whole way up I was running possible scenarios of getting held up. It turned out legit and I've been in heaven since.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> I'm actually not that good at it but a TLF friend is a genius at finding great mower/equipment deals. He's told me of stories about calling sellers who can't even hold a conversation about the mowers. That's a bit of a red flag. He's the one who found my triplex outside of Nashville. I immediately called the guy and he had a pretty plausible story so we hooked up the trailer and did a fun road trip. The whole way up I was running possible scenarios of getting held up. It turned out legit and I've been in heaven since.


No hold-ups here; this is Texas! We can have a duel at high noon and then do some whiskey shots


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

What’s your target price range?


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Depends on the age, model, location etc. but 6k tops


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

I looked for a couple months this summer and found one a state away (FBMP). Using a variety of search terms can help.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

DFWdude said:


> No hold-ups here; this is Texas! We can have a duel at high noon and then do some whiskey shots


I definitely check for CCW reciprocating states on trips like that.

I think he set up an alert on FBMP for anything Toro.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> I definitely check for CCW reciprocating states on trips like that.


Yup. I also call the relevant state police agencies to ask about transporting a rifle in their state.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

@DFWdude 
Not trying to spam this thread, but I’ve seen this triplex in San Antonio for a while. Not sure if it’s come up in your searches or if it is worth it. But figured I’d share.




__





Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Dono1183 said:


> @DFWdude
> Not trying to spam this thread, but I’ve seen this triplex in San Antonio for a while. Not sure if it’s come up in your searches or if it is worth it. But figured I’d share.
> 
> 
> ...


Somehow I had not seen that one. Will look into it today! Thanks


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> So we renovated our greens this year and went from almost entirely flat surfaces, to surfaces that have a large % of the area with a slope of greater than 5%...this change has caused me to have to switch to flex head mowers -


can you elaborate on this a bit, so I can be sure that I am looking for the right mower for me? Am I correct to assume that flex head mowers can have the reels pivot/rotate independently to match the terrain, and non flex units act more like a fixed snow plow blade? Or do flex heads just offer more rotation?

thanks!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

DFWdude said:


> can you elaborate on this a bit, so I can be sure that I am looking for the right mower for me? Am I correct to assume that flex head mowers can have the reels pivot/rotate independently to match the terrain, and non flex units act more like a fixed snow plow blade? Or do flex heads just offer more rotation?
> 
> thanks!


Yes, a flex head mower allows the cutting unit to rotate CW/CCW in relation to the traction unit, while also shortening the rollerbase of the cutting unit to allow better contour hugging along the direction of travel. 

With a flex head unit, the weight of the entire mower is decoupled from the weight of the cutting unit. Whatever the cutting unit weighs, it has a very low center of gravity anyways and would not be as affected as say a fixed-head walk-mower with a whole engine and handle assembly perched on top of, and rigidly fixed to, the cutting unit. This all helps keep the HoC consistent from left to right across the mower. It may not seem like much but on a putting green, it makes a measurable difference that allows for more design flexibility to create challenging greens.

On a home lawn, flex heads are still cool but the benefits are not nearly as "drastic" as they are when mowing at putting green heights. I still think a fixed head has a lot to offer the home enthusiast in reliability / mechanical simplicity and total cost of ownership. Especially if the cutting unit is driven via an electric powertrain on the flex vs a belt/chain/ or even gear drive on the fixed.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Interesting info @MasterMech Thanks!
This further complicates my situation though, as I’ve toyed with keeping the entire back yard at green height if I had a triplex


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

DFWdude said:


> Interesting info @MasterMech Thanks!
> This further complicates my situation though, as I’ve toyed with keeping the entire back yard at green height if I had a triplex


Well, all triplexes are "flex head" anyways..... Do you have that much territory back there?


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> Well, all triplexes are "flex head" anyways..... Do you have that much territory back there?


~14,000 sq ft in the back. Takes a full hour plus with the 260sl


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

DFWdude said:


> ~14,000 sq ft in the back. Takes a full hour plus with the 260sl


Throttle up!  

I have a similar sized back yard. I'd feel guilty switching to a machine that could knock it out in 15 minutes. But if someone dropped an Eclipse 360 in my drive (Battery electric triplex...) I wouldn't feel so bad about not giving an engine enough time to get up to temperature.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

I dont mind the mowing. But time w the kiddos is more valuable! Every minute counts while they still want to hang out with daddy


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

DFWdude said:


> I dont mind the mowing. But time w the kiddos is more valuable! Every minute counts while they still want to hang out with daddy


I don't know how old yours are, but mine have started to appreciate and understand the lawn. I heard nothing but questions this year (from them!) when due to other circumstances, I was not able to reel mow, and I was very late in spraying out the winter PRG. Both made it a tough year on the lawn.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

@Redtwin are you familiar with some sort of deck spring on a toro 3100? Talked to the seller in the FBMP ad posted above and he said it needs that and his dealer quoted $300 to repair it, but they were booked until April. 

Sounds like a decent unit otherwise, and I’ll be getting some more pictures of it soon. 

Thx


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@DFWdude the only spring I can think of is maybe the internal return on the drive pedal.









It’s almost a red flag because the 3100 doesn’t have a deck.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

@Redtwin i think he used “deck spring” somewhat generically. But yes, no deck. 
He did say he’s had it a year or so, and didnt like the cut quality bc his yard isnt sand leveled. He got it from a friend, who got it from a golf course. 

I’ll wait for pics and see how it looks. But I am skeptical of an add that only showed the azz end of the unit.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

True, if only one photo it should be from the front so you can zoom in on the reels.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

DFWdude said:


> @Redtwin i think he used “deck spring” somewhat generically. But yes, no deck.
> He did say he’s had it a year or so, and didnt like the cut quality bc his yard isnt sand leveled. He got it from a friend, who got it from a golf course.
> 
> I’ll wait for pics and see how it looks. But I am skeptical of an add that only showed the azz end of the unit.


Hey DFWdude, I sent you a PM(conversation) about a mower...


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Bidding on some triplex mowers via an online auction in south georgia. 2012 and 2013 2500Bs are going for $4750. 2017 2500Es are $7750

the Bs would push 6k-ish after freight, and need some work. So the search continues.


----------



## ILoveGrits (Sep 22, 2019)

https://www.lso.cc/auction/3707/item/jacobsen-reel-mower-115089/




Saw this and thought of your thread


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

That one looks pretty rough, but thanks for looking out!


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

2009 Toro Reelmaster 3100-D Sidewinder - Utility Triplex - TurfNet


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Saw that one, thanks! Waiting to get quotes on a local Jake, a toro in Mass and a 2500B in Ohio. If they fall through this is next on the list!


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> Throttle up!
> 
> I have a similar sized back yard. I'd feel guilty switching to a machine that could knock it out in 15 minutes. But if someone dropped an Eclipse 360 in my drive (Battery electric triplex...) I wouldn't feel so bad about not giving an engine enough time to get up to temperature.











2016 Jacobsen ECLIPSE® 322 Hybrid Diesel Greens Mower


The ECLIPSE® 322 is the latest innovation from Jacobsen®. Featuring a hybrid powered system, ergonomic design, and the Jacobsen Classic XP™ reels, the ECLIPSE 322 can save you time and money AND improve on the superior quality-of-cut you have come to expect from a Jacobsen riding greens mower. Fe...




www.turfnet.com





1st proper hybrid I’ve seen for sale. If I could get them down enough to cover shipping....


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

DFWdude said:


> 2016 Jacobsen ECLIPSE® 322 Hybrid Diesel Greens Mower
> 
> 
> The ECLIPSE® 322 is the latest innovation from Jacobsen®. Featuring a hybrid powered system, ergonomic design, and the Jacobsen Classic XP™ reels, the ECLIPSE 322 can save you time and money AND improve on the superior quality-of-cut you have come to expect from a Jacobsen riding greens mower. Fe...
> ...


I'd be more interested in the full battery version. I've never seen one for sale though. Only Demos and units owned by a course.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

MrMeaner said:


> 2009 Toro Reelmaster 3100-D Sidewinder - Utility Triplex - TurfNet


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Three more failed acquisitions...The search continues.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

The search is over!!  Details forthcoming in a few weeks


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

DFWdude said:


> The search is over!!  Details forthcoming in a few weeks


Nice....Glad you finally found something and interested to see what you got coming!!


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

The eagle has landed! As to not duplicate, i’ll post in my journal.


----------

